# can you get 2 13kg bottles in a 747?



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

My MH has a 6kg and a 13 kg propane bottles but I have just been looking to see if I could get 2 13kg in there? It looks too tight to get the 2nd bottle in!

Anyone know

Cheers Mal


2005 747


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This link contains the dimensions of the Calor cylinders if that is any use.

http://www.calor.co.uk/service/cylinders/cylinder-components.htm


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

can you get 2 13kg bottles in a 747?
Boeing or Burstner?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have a refillerable gaslow type bottle and a Spanish bottle in there so I would think that you can.

Andy


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

You can get 2 in a Burstner Solano T700


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

cant get 2 calor bottles in mine but can get 2 flo gas/alta gas in and these are cheaper than calor, ken


----------



## jol (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive got a burstner 640g, ive got 2 x 13kg bottles in, plus snow chains and toilet chemicals. (been skiing twice now and have only ever used one bottle though)


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We've got two 13kg bottles in our 2007 Argos 747. It's tight but they fit. Hope this helps. Chris


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Mal,

Best we've done in our van (2006, so I assume the same as yours) is a 13Kg + 11Kg. 

It's tight and you have to take the 11Kg out to get the 13Kg in.

Just back from Skiing in the Vosges and it guzzled 13Kg of gas in just 4 days! 

We did have the heating on low though pretty much 24/7, so I was glad we took an extra 13Kg in the garage.

I might investigate the dimensions of the 15Kg if I can source supply locally, as there is plenty of height in the locker.


----------

